# Some Orky commissions I did



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Here you'll find a small compilation of a series of commissions I did for a loyal customer
All of them are Orkses, and all of them are from the Deff Skull klan...

First off, a Mad Dokta








































E's got dem Docs' Tools, an 'Urty Syringe and a great big bag full of spare parts

A gang of canuck 'Ard Boyz
































Group-hug!









Two lil' Trukks :









































The second one :
































A couple of close-ups :

















And finally a WarBoss on Bike

















Currently painting up a third Trukk (FW HalfTrakk) for him...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

A very vibrant blue on these boyz. I like the hockey sticks, nicely themed.

I think you could do more paint work chipping on the vehicles, but impressive job all the same.


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Some very nice painting and conversion work there. I love the hockey sticks :biggrin:

Skar


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

OOOO shiny. They are awesome and so neat and bright! Nearly makes me want orks lol....nearly. 

Well done have some reppege!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the positive feedback!

"vibrant" and "neat and bright" I do indeed am from the school that thinks Orks should be colourful to the extreme.
Even when they wear camo:biggrin:

If not, how would the enemy know where they are and have a good scrap?


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

And I've just finished painting thise here ForgeWorld HalfTrakk.

Same colour-sheme as above

































Personal favourite part? Why, the nozeminer of course:biggrin:


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

very good work, I love the grots especially!k:


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

ooo More shiny!! lol. Again it looks great. Cant wait to see you post some more .


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Canucks!
Awesome hockey players man. And the gold digger is a nice touch.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I can't say I'm a fan of the white (too clean for greenskins!) but the models look excellent on the whole. Go Orks go!


----------



## AngryCanadian (Feb 1, 2010)

if only they weren't blue

nice work here, the amount of color on those vehicles is crazy

personally I think that there's too much blue on a few models like the FW biker boss
but i'm not a fan of colorful Orks anyway


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

AngryCanadian said:


> but i'm not a fan of colorful Orks anyway


Ahhh, that's a legacy from the Ork Speed Freek army I had in the previous edition.
They had to be all colourful and shiny, else the enemy wouldn't know what had hit them afterwards.:grin:

Anyways, small update :
For the same client, I painted up a Battle Wagon.
As he didn't need a red paint job, I switched the red/blue ratios of the Trukks earlier in this thread around :
The closed top and all turrets are provided unglued, to ensure a maximum flexibility inasfar as WYSIWYG armylists are concerned...
































And here's a small unit of Deff Skull Killa Kans I just finished painting :
The first
















The second
















The third
















And, as un-Orky as it might be... group hug!:yahoo:


----------



## SirAether (Jan 10, 2011)

I am really digging the blue on these orcs. Awesome work!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

And I've just finished painting another fig for my client.

This time around, it's an Ice Cream Va... ehrm:blush: a Big Shoota Buggy

































I hope you guys (and he) like them:grin:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice stuff here Quase! I really like the blue and I am a huge fan of that FW Biker Warboss. I have that model and I haven't painted it up yet but now I am almost compelled to. Keep up the orky goodness!


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

And another small update.

This time around, I painted up 9 Kommando's.
A lot less blue (they needz ta be sneeky, ye ken?) and quite a lot of browns

































The whole unit in one piccie :


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Well, the time has come to expand my customer's army a wee bit.

Now, rhetorical question : How does a MekBok please his WarBoss?

Why, with some vroooom vrooom

















And some dakka dakka, of course:biggrin:


----------

